# Steak preparation prior to cooking



## Blue.dog

I've never been able to get my steaks to really taste as great as some that I have eaten at a restuarant or some of my buddies houses.

I just take them from the wrapper from the store and put them on the gas grill and douse them with worchester and teriak sauce. I turn them and re-douse.

They taste ok, but never really tender.

Now the filets are always soft and tender.

What do you guys use to prep the steak with prior to cooking that will give it a more tender and moist taste?

thanks,
B.D


----------



## RB II

Step #1-buy good steaks..........they are worth it
Step #2-see step 1
Step #3-salt and pepper, cook on REAL hot fire & DONT overcook.


----------



## Too Tall

HydraSports said:


> Step #1-buy good steaks..........they are worth it
> Step #2-see step 1
> Step #3-salt and pepper, cook on REAL hot fire & DONT overcook.


step 4 let them come to room temperature before placing on the pit


----------



## fishbowl365

what they said. plus i really like the steak seasoning that omaha steak sells.


----------



## adub

Buy fresh cut meat. We are lucky we live down the street from a meat market.
Let sit out for 30 minutes while grill is warming. Add sea salt and pepper for at least 15 minutes.
Don't overcook.


----------



## ottert

Here you go.





This is how they do it at Taste of Texas.


----------



## Spinning

I add a little garlic powder, sea salt, black pepper and wozzy sauce. Get a good piece of meat and let it sit in the fridge for a few days to is another trick to let it age some.

Oh and don't cut the meat to check if done - BIG mistake it let's the juices out. Use the finger test (http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/the_finger_test_to_check_the_doneness_of_meat/) to check your steak's or small thermo. It might take a few times but you will eventually get the hang of it and poke it and will be able to tell if it's r, mr, wd, etc.

I used to work at Perry's and they cook them the same way in the Taste of Texas video.


----------



## kweber

Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning Bolners Fiesta brand and extra fresh cracked black pepper is what I use. sprinkle heavy on each side and stick it on with butter cooking spray. 7min/side on hot mesquite coals.


----------



## CavassoCruisin

Oh, and step 6: Let them rest at least five minutes after they come off the fire.


----------



## fISHBUD

I agree," Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning" is the BEST!!


----------



## Long Pole

Blue.dog said:


> Here's your two biggest problems...it's a steak, a little Uncle Chris' and S&P is all the seasoning you need.
> Use charcoal/wood and it'll be 5x tastier. Jack Daniels has a hell of a charcoal/wood mixture.
> 
> Make sure they have a nice marbling, don't buy the all red steak.
> 
> I just take them from the wrapper from the store and put them on the gas grill and douse them with worchester and teriak sauce. I turn them and re-douse.
> 
> They taste ok, but never really tender.
> Use a fork to tenderize the steak first.
> 
> Now the filets are always soft and tender.
> 
> What do you guys use to prep the steak with prior to cooking that will give it a more tender and moist taste? Season and let it rest for about 10 minutes.
> 
> thanks,
> B.D


Now you have me wanting to BBQ steak tonight. :cheers:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

For me...I use a very generic product called simply, "Seasoned Meat Tenderizer" from Kroger in spices aisle. 
Almost always buy nice thick ribeyes, but I've been known to buy a filet occassionally also. Sometimes the bone-in strip steaks because the price is usually a great deal. I NEVER use a fork to tenderize (tear up) the steak prior to cooking. With my method...the steaks will be very juicy and very tender.

I will sprinkle a good amount of that on both sides and rub it in a little bit. Let it sit for a few minutes and then put the steaks in a 1 gallon ziploc bag. In the bag I will pour 3-4 oz of Balsamic Vinegar. Let this sit for about 1-3 hours in the fridge.

THEN
Remove steaks from bag and leave on counter to come up to room temp
Fire up the grill - let the grill get good and hot, coals ashed over or gas on Med-High
Put the steaks on - cook for 4-6 mins per side (assuming 1.25-1.5" thick) and ONLY flip them ONE time. 
This (for me) usually yields a beautiful Med-Rare steak. 
ALWAYS a hit at my gatherings and everyone always asks how in the heck I cooked them because they love my steaks.


----------



## RB II

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Put the steaks on - cook for 4-6 mins per side (assuming 1.25-1.5" thick) and ONLY flip them ONE time.


Step #7- What the Capt says above.


----------



## gitchesum

BUY GOOD STEAKS!!!! Very important first step.

Yes, you can tell the difference between $7.00 a pound steak and $14.00 a pound steak. It's worth the extra $7.00, trust me.

After you have a good steak, the $3.99 a pound steak at Kroger's just doesn't cut it.

I'm just lucky enough to have both Perry's meat Markets within 5 minutes of my house, so good steaks aren't a problem.
I also use their seasoning.

A hot grill(either gas or charcoal/wood) is a must.

Let the steaks get to room temperature. just some salt, pepper and a little touch of garlic powder.

I put mine on the grill for 2-3 minutes, turn them 180* to get crossed grill marks. Then flip them and repeat the process.

As stated, either use the touch method to determine doneness or a small probe thermometer.

Take them off the grill and let them set for 5 minutes after cooking(I used a rack on a cookie sheet). 


For filets I do it different.

Hot cast iron skillet with about 3 tbs of butter. Cook the steaks on each side until then are properly browned, then into a 400* oven for about 7-8 minutes until internal temps are 140*.

Take them out and let them set for 5 minutes covered.


----------



## manintheboat

Another thing to keep in mind that many times the great steaks you are getting at restaurants are dry aged. There is no rub, seasoning or cooking technique you can try that will make a basic store bought steak taste like an aged steak from a restaurant. 

I buy the best cut I can find and keep it simple. Good suggestions above. I really like the Uncle Chris' steak seasoning, or just about anything else from Bolners. Letting the steak come to room temperature and letting it sit a few minutes after coming off of the pit are great suggestions. There are many different cooking methods that work very well.


----------



## Spinning

*note this requires whole cut of meat not individual steaks*

*Aging your Beef at Home!*

1. Only the top grades of beef can be dry aged successfully. Use USDA Prime or USDA Choice - Yield Grade 1 or 2 (the highest quality of Choice) only. These have a thick layer of fat on the outside to protect the meat from spoiling during the aging process.

2. Buy a whole rib-eye or loin strip. [You cannot age individual steaks.] Unwrap it, rinse it well with cold water, and allow it to drain; then pat it very dry with paper towels.

3. Wrap the meat in immaculately clean, large, plain white cotton dish towels and place it on the bottom shelf of the refrigerator - which is the coldest spot.

4. Change the towels each day, replacing the moisture-soiled towels with fresh. Continue to change towels as needed for 10 days, to 2 weeks. (See Step #7 for cleaning towels.)

5. After the desired aging time, (10-14 day's) you're ready to cut off steaks from each end, trim as desired, and allow the rest to continue to age in the refrigerator.

6. If, after 21 days, you have not eaten all the meat, cut the remaining piece into steaks, wrap each steak in freezer-proof, heavy-duty plastic wrap, and freeze. The steaks will keep for several months in the freezer.

7. To clean the towels for re-use, soak the soiled towels, immediately upon removing them from the meat, in cold water overnight. Next, soak them in cold, salted water for 2-3 hours to remove any blood stains. Then launder as usual. In olden days, butchers used to cover sides of beef with cotton "shrouds" during the aging process - this is essentially the same thing.


----------



## nbell

fuzzy hicks seasoning , nothing else comes close


----------



## eastbayfisher

Salt, Pepper, MUST to be room temperature 4-6 min. each side depending on thickness and ONLY flip once! Presto.. MAN food!


----------



## live2fish247

Go to Sam's and get a pack of ribeyes. They have some of the best meat around at a farely decent price. Look for good marbling of course. Go to 9th Street Meat Market in Texas City and get the Fuzzy Hicks steak seasoning. Its the best I've eaten. Throw away your gas grill and buy a Weber kettle.lol Its really hard to beat real mesquite charcoal. (The real wood chunks, not that pressed stuff Kingsford makes.) Take the steaks out of the fridge an hour or so before cooking and season both sides with Fuzzy Hicks. Get your fire going and be patient enough to wait until the coals are good and hot.(This is usually the point at which most people are done cooking.)lol Put the steaks on the hottest part of the gril for 4 minutes a side. This will give you a near perfect medium rare(be a man, the red wont hurt you) and will be one of the best steaks you can find. Man, I got myself hungry.


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem

One technique I've always used is to cook the steak almost where I want it on one side and then flip it just to flash the other side , then it is done. This keeps the juice in the meat , don't play with your meat too much(poke, flip, slap) and it will not dry out.


----------



## Bily Lovec

ottert said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they do it at Taste of Texas.


I am in love...
I wanna have her babies :doowapsta


----------



## jdot7749

You wanna have her babies ? I would rather her have my babies. Hellooooo.


----------



## grandpa cracker

ottert said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they do it at Taste of Texas.


 I like your avatar. What`s the skinny on it ?


----------



## boat_money

season w/ salt, pepper and garlic powder. get a good meat thermometer. cook to 137, remove from grill, tent w/ foil and while resting a few minutes it will continue to cook over 140 degrees.

ask your butcher about a flat iron steak. stick with a flat iron, ny strip, ribeye or fillet. other cuts needs longer cooking at lower temps. my krogers carries the flat irons. also most heb's offer prime beef. be careful if you try that you may get addicted...


----------



## Quepos1

*Email her*



Bily Lovec said:


> I am in love...
> *I wanna have her babies :doowapsta[/QUOTE*]
> 
> She said if you have any questions, to email her. Give it a try, she might say yes. On the other hand, she may report you to the police as a stalker.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

A fillet is tender, but not realy tasteful.. After all taste and texture is the ticket (thats why we season and chooes type of meat)..

A top sirloin will give you more flavor and is also tender, cooked as stated above.

A 12 oz TS grilled rare is nice..........

Stay away from liquid till the steak is off the heat....( w/shire..Ter...all of the liquids)...:flag:


----------



## mshtrout

Montreal Steak Seasoning. Just a dab.


----------



## makoclay

*Flipping Steaks*



BlueWaveCapt said:


> Put the steaks on - cook for 4-6 mins per side (assuming 1.25-1.5" thick) and ONLY flip them ONE time.


This may very well be correct, but I was told that when a steak is cooking the juice is escaping from the top of the steak. It is just like boiling water or smoke, the affects of the heat on bottom cause the juice to rise to the top. Because of this, I was told to flip a steak often because you are essentially "chasing" the juices and trying to keep them in the center of the steak.

It makes sense to me. I'll be sure to ask Lisa when she comes over tonight to cook my steak for me.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog

Hookem-n-Cookem said:


> One technique I've always used is to cook the steak almost where I want it on one side and then flip it just to flash the other side , then it is done. This keeps the juice in the meat , don't play with your meat too much(poke, flip, slap) and it will not dry out.


Ditto! Don't play with your meat! :work:


----------



## flashlight

I think the best steak you can buy is a DRY aged ribeye. The problem is, they are hard to find and when you find them, you are gonna pay a steep price. I am fortunate, my wife works for Sysco and they have some great ones, the kind that all the high dollar restaurants are buying. If you have never ate a dry aged steak, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## BANGaRANG

Bay Area Meat Market in Seabrook (on Kirby) carries the best cut of beef. If you buy an entire loin at once, they will dry age it for free and cut it for you. The price right now for a ribey loin is $9.99/lb, they average ~16 lbs. at 1 1/4 inch thick you could expect 10-12 ribeye steaks per loin. 

I highly recommend stoping by to eat, the food is amazing!

I'm sure there is a meat market near you that will do the same, you just have to look.


----------



## Grande Venado

kweber said:


> Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning Bolners Fiesta brand and extra fresh cracked black pepper is what I use. sprinkle heavy on each side and stick it on with butter cooking spray. 7min/side on hot mesquite coals.


this...


----------



## fangard

mix cornstarch with kosher salt and dust the steaks with it. Does not alter taste and helps with the char crust we all know and love.


----------



## WilliamH

Heifer Dust . . . .


----------



## txgirl1722

good cut of meat
room temperature
italian dressing (don't drown them)
garlic powder
tony chachere's
Accent
black pepper
Big Green Egg @ 625 degrees and check with thermometer. awesome!


----------



## juanpescado

Salt pepper and garlic powder, marinate an hour in italian dressing and a little worchestershire sauce, throw on grill and keep smearing margarine on em while they are cooking, hot fire is a must, enjoy !!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

a few points

first buy good steaks , you can't make crappy meat taste good, prime or choice, no lower... look for marbling............. that is fat ............and fat adds flavor
don't worry about it being angus, just look for good quality cuts

go for at least an inch thick , more if you are experienced at cooking thick meat

season the meat ahead of time and let it warm up to kitchen temp a half hour ahead, try not to salt it heavily with anything, it draws the moisture out

have a good *really hot* grill ready, no lighter fluid , use the charcoal chimney or a pear burner

cook the first side the longest , flip and finish , go for a bit underdone to your taste.

put the meat on a plate and let it rest under foil for 10 mins, it will continue to cook.


----------



## rjackh

try this


----------



## bearwrestler

If I'm going to buy an axpensive piece of meat, I'm not going to mask the flavor with a lot of seasoning. The right temp and the right amount of time cooked is the key. When finished cooking, a little salt and fresh cracked pepper is all it needs. Save the wild seasonings for making jerky.


----------



## boat_money

salting meat ahead of time actually makes the meat hold more liquid. yes it draws liquid out, but if given time, it also draws it back in. also use a meat thermometer and cook to 137 degrees. then rest under foil for 5 minutes, which also makes it juicier. i use sea salt and fresh grounded black pepper, but i also have uncle chris' steak seasoning and use it. never use a liquid marinade on a good steak. wet meat will never sear...


----------



## tbone2374

It's hard to beat a good T-bone or Porterhouse.


----------



## BATWING

A good piece of meat only needs salt & pepper.... I use a bit of olive oil to help with caramelization. Finish off with a little herb butter.

Tips that work for me (I mostly get ribeye or filet)

1) Fresh Prime-1 steaks not frozen
2) Start cooking only at room temp. Protein will curl and toughen up if cold going on a hot grill
3) Heat Thermometer. I like mine medium so I pull them off about 145 and let rest at least 5min. I usually plate everything up and then add steaks last. (very important to let rest or will be dry, carmelization helps keep juices in also)
4) I blast my grill up to 500 degree, clean grates with cut onion and oil down

**If cooking filets that are large or any other steaks that are girthy. I run the house oven up to 425. After I pull the steaks off the grill and outsides are nice & carmelized I finish off in the oven and pull center hits 145.


----------



## WVNative

Aging is what the resturants do. I use to work at a steak house and we would have a 7 day rotation of steaks in a rack filled with different cuts. Everyday we would start another rack because we would be using the rack that was 7 days old. The aging is important to get a really tender steak. It is actually the beginning of the "rotting" stage as the enzymes in the meat start to break down the fibers. I know this sounds gross but that's what it is. Now to keep the juices in. This is accomplished but having a hot side and a cooking side. The hot side should be 600 degrees min. You want to sear the outside to hold the juices in. Once the side you put down 1st is seared you flip it to sear the other side. You'll know when it's ready as it will not be sticking to your grill. If it's still sticking leave it until it is not sticking. After you flip it and it sears, turn it 1/4 turn and move it to a side of the grill that is around 400 degrees. This will put the criss cross grill marks on the steak. When done to degree of wellness desired turn the steak one more time to finish the desired doneness and the grill marks. Do not over cook, Overcooking drys the steak. People that want a well done steak it should just barely be well done. No pink but still juicy.


----------



## Billphish

*Try This*

For a change up get a kettle full of hot hardwood lump going and then set your properly prepared steak right on top of the coals. It's called "dirty steak" but that's a misnomer. The steak stays clean and is seared to perfection. ( do not use briquettes)


----------



## duge60

I also like to cut raw onions up and tjhrow them on the charcoal. Flavors the meat tames the fire. Smells so good you could almost eat the smoke.


----------



## kweber

listen....
Hot mesquite coals... hot. understand?
season w/salt, pepper, garlic. stick it with butter.
both sides.
7 min for Med/side.
rest 5 min in warm oven if ya have one, otherwise...
enjoy either way.
full-bodied red is good
scotch a bonus.


----------



## InfamousJ

Agduckhunter posted on another thread somewhere.. gas grills I think, the following:

http://bbq.about.com/od/steaks/ss/aa071507a.htm

this is a very good tasting steak... do mine this way a lot now. ribeyes and NY strips are great, filets good to..


----------



## cj6530

its important that the steak is dry before you put it on the grill. No wet marinade. If its wet it kinda boils instead of sears (crusted/caramelizes). Salt, pepper, maybe some garlic powder and a light coating of oil is all you need. Most steak restaurants do finish the steak with some butter after its cooked for extra flavor.


----------



## jdot7749

Confucious say lazy cook get shooty results.


----------



## atcNick

Buy choice or better. 


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------

